# The spare parts throw around box.



## rob b. (Apr 12, 2011)

Purpose - Midbass reinforcement.

Budget - $0 literally

Basically since its summertime i wanted to make a throw around **** box that I can leave outside and not care about it. I have spare drivers out the but, so I went to the pallet yard and snatched up a few 1/2" sanded ply boards to cut up. 

Decided on the 15" jensen pile of Taiwanese junk because its the biggest one i have (duh), 4 mid ranges because it looks badass and midrange is whats lacking when the back doors open and the stereo is blaring in the living room. the lower mids came out a fisher box, there made by foster japan, actually a decent cheap mid range. No tweeter, if you saw how i have to equalize for it to sound rite outside you'd know why. those mids roll off at like 10k anyways. I made it 2.75ft, sealed. I'm not gonna **** around with ports on a driver i have no specs for. 


The holes were cut with a saws all and i was drunk during the whole build lol.









Crossover network is stupid simple. All 4 mid ranges series to 20 ohm, one 3.7mf capacitor gives em a 1st order roll off at around 2000hz. then just paralleled into the woofer, brings it to a 4 ohm cab. woofer gets full range, natural roll off on top just like the mid ranges. I figured 4 ohm would give me some room to tame down the mids with straight resistors if needed and i wouldn't need to use an l-pad. 









where she resides when not in use









I have it hooked to the doo doo rat shack amp on the bottom. 


Plays reasonably flat from like 55-10khz. by itself sounds pretty ****ty, got some decent bass for a sealed box though and at range it blends in well when your outside. plus it looks cool, sets a better mood then a boombox sitting by the pool lol. I'm listining to it by itself rite now, with the equalizer how i normally have it and it sounds okay. with a flat signal it would sound like ass I'm sure. I have two equalizers because you need 24db of equalization when your dealing with a pile of mismatched thrift store cabs and trying to make it sound decent at close range lol.

Oh yea, and that 1/2" **** does start to resonate at around 50 watts lol.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Hell yeah! Sometimes noise is all you need when the sun is warm & the beer is cold.


----------

